# Hendrix style chord tricks & embellishments



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey guys! Here are a few Hendrixian moves that I often use. My hope is you'll find use for some of these ideas. This is of course far from complete - many more variations are possible.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks Robert.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Robert. This is working great for my Little Wing improvs! Any other song suggestions? I'm pretty weak on the Hendrix knowledge as I've never been into him too much till fairly recently

Hopefully people that watch this can see the relationship to the pentatonic positions with the triads you're showing.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Castles Made Of Sand, Wind Cries Mary, Axis Bold As Love, Angel.


----------

